# Foto mit grauem/unscharfem Schleier überzogen - wie nachmachen?



## Jasper_muc (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Von einem professionellen Fotografen habe ich gerade soetwas gesehen:






Ich würde soetwas gerne für meinen Vater zum Geburtstag machen.
Deshalb wollte ich jetzt mal fragen wie man soetwas am leichtesten/besten nachmacht.
(Ich habe leider nur Photoshop elements 7)

Ich öffne das Bild in Photoshop und dann mach ich es erstmal schwarz/weiss.
ich geh da meistens einfach auf modus -> Graustufen
Und mach dann nochmal Bild -> autokontrast

Als nächstes und das ist auch das was ich noch nicht so richtig hinbekommen habe muss man dem Bild so einen grauen Schleier (Schleier+Unschärfe) verpassen und dabei ein Kästchen auslassen in welchem das Bild keinen Schleier hat und auch unscharf ist.

Das mit der Schrift bekomme ich dann wieder selber hin^^ Ich möchte nur wissen wie man das mit dem Schleier am besten angeht 

Wäre cool wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet,
Jasper


----------



## Freak (20. Juni 2008)

Also Unschärfe bekommst du mit dem Weichzeichnungsfilter hin (Ich hoffe den gibt's unter Elements).
Filter -> Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Gaußscher Weichzeichner


Für die freien Bereiche kannst du eintweder eine Maske erstellen oder die Bereiche im "Grauschleier" in einer neuen Ebene einfach freistellen.


----------

